# Which is the best and affordable Cloud Host Company??



## fpnwh6500 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello friends, I need to setup cloud hosting to my business thus, required your comments. Did anybody have an experience on this, plz share your experience here.


----------



## srinivas08 (Nov 21, 2015)

i dnt hav any experience ... but as per my knowledge - DigitalOcean and Rackspace are gud Cloud hostings providers


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I am using this thread to learn: what is cloud hosting? I have Google Drive as a cloud. What are the others?


----------

